# Men's Hair Loss > Men's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Hello. Has anyone tried Hair omega 3 in 1? Please read

## z06guy

Hello,

I'm currently 24, in shape and eating balanced diet. I don't quite have an NW2 (I'd say NW1.5) My father and both grandfather on each side of our family have gone bald. Starting at 24-25 my dad said he started experiencing hairloss so I figure I'll put a stop to my hairloss.

I still have my hairline but it's slowly turning into a solid NW2 because the hairs are getting weaker on the sides. I still see little hairs on the corner of my temple. If these were to turn strong again I think I'd be back to a 'NW1' again. I've been on hairomega 3 in 1 for about a month now. It's suppose to lower DHT levels which in turn will allow me to keep what hairs I have left. So far I have to say I think it's working. My nails seem stronger, my hair seems stronger and very surprisingly I have no acne anymore. I've always been suffering from acne ever since I was a teen. I tried almost everything to stop it but nothing worked, however this supplement seems to have cured my acne. My face has not been this clear since I was 14 lol. It's only been less than a month that I've been taking hairomega 3 in 1 but already things seem promising.

I'll also note that my sex drive was pretty darn high ever since I was a teen (as most other young guys) but ever since I started hairomega I think my sex drive has been gradually reducing. Simply put I don't get as 'happy' when I see a knock out girl somewhere. lol. Otherwise sexual function is normal.

Ok now that I have that out of the way.. This is my REGIMEN:

I have recently started taking 5% topical minoxidil kirkland signature brand (starting yesterday). I have 100% green tea everday, I take fish oil gels everday with each meal and I have also switched to a biotin shampoo with saw palmetto, wheat protein and all that other good stuff that helps stimulate the scalp and thicken hair.

I think this is a pretty solid 'maintenance' regimen. I know there are many more things I can do but I think the DHT controller (hairomega) and 5% minoxidil will be my best bets in preventing hairloss. I realize minoxidil isn't for the hairline but I've heard that it does work in maintaining a hairline. I truly want to avoid propecia though. I realize the risk of side effects are small with propecia but it's enough to scare me away from it. 

I've been keeping a picture log of my progress. When I start feeling brave enough I'll post it here. I'm already looking at the 'before' picture and my hair looked completely lifeless... Now my hair looks healthy. If the little hairs on the side of my head strengthen again I will be very happy.  :Big Grin:  Hopefully I'll be able to keep my hair for enough time until a true cure comes out for hairloss.

----------


## StressedToTheBald

Green tea is good stuff, I drink it too. Consider including extract as well plus grape seed extract.. extract is much more potent and I'm planning to add it soon. Black tea is reported to be much more potent in terms of fighting DHT - some even claim it blocks more DHT than finasteride.

I personally use beta sitosterol 510mg + 300mg saw palmetto daily, to fight DHT, and also some other stuff. Soon I plan to include ganoderma lucidum(reishi) - it blocks up to 50% of DHT. These might be the nature's BIG 3. Surely not worse than quasi proven 3 drugs, and side effects wise.. these natural compounds are safe - studies report no significant nor permanent side effects as with propecia.

Flax seed oil and flax seeds are also rich in omega 3 and is more natural and environmental friendly choice than fish oil.

As for propecia, I 100% agree with You, its a hazardous drug and ought to be avoided completely. Dr. Irwig and Dr. Traish, Boston & Washington studies have recently linked it to permanent ED, cancer, depression etc.. manufacturer has also pulled down their own website and first class law suits are becoming reality.. damaged people are standing up and pressing charges.

----------


## z06guy

> Green tea is good stuff, I drink it too. Consider including extract as well plus grape seed extract.. extract is much more potent and I'm planning to add it soon. Black tea is reported to be much more potent in terms of fighting DHT - some even claim it blocks more DHT than finasteride.
> 
> I personally use beta sitosterol 510mg + 300mg saw palmetto daily, to fight DHT, and also some other stuff. Soon I plan to include ganoderma lucidum(reishi) - it blocks up to 50% of DHT. These might be the nature's BIG 3. Surely not worse than quasi proven 3 drugs, and side effects wise.. these natural compounds are safe - studies report no significant nor permanent side effects as with propecia.
> 
> Flax seed oil and flax seeds are also rich in omega 3 and is more natural and environmental friendly choice than fish oil.
> 
> As for propecia, I 100% agree with You, its a hazardous drug and ought to be avoided completely. Dr. Irwig and Dr. Traish, Boston & Washington studies have recently linked it to permanent ED, cancer, depression etc.. manufacturer has also pulled down their own website and first class law suits are becoming reality.. damaged people are standing up and pressing charges.


 
Thanks for the reply. I also bought fish flax borage so I'll be taking that one soon. I agree about propecia, it seems safe for the most part it's the side effects that the few people have experienced that makes me avoid that route. I'm sure there are MANY happy propecia patients out there and on this forum but I just don't want to take that big of a risk of losing my manhood you know?

I disagree about the black tea though. my dad has been taking black tea ever since he was maybe 6 years old. He religiously has it everyday but he still lost his hair. In fact he has maybe 4-6 cups of tea per day! I've also been raised with black tea. maybe it helps slow down hairloss but from what I've read from anecdotal evidence online is that green tea is better. 

Take some time and look at each of these ingredients in hairomega 3 in 1 and let me know what you think: Some of the ingredients here are just amazing for hairloss from what I've heard. Maybe some members here might join me and try it after reading what's in it, lol. If anything I'm hoping it will at least maintain the hair I have left while minoxidil regrows and strengthens some hair on the corner of my head.

Serving size: 3 tablets. Vitamin A (as beta carotene) 10000 IU 200% Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) 250 mg 416% Vitamin E (d-alpha toco. acetate) 12 IU 40% Vitamin B-1 (as thiamine mononitrate) 30 mg 2000% Vitamin B-2 (as riboflavin) 100 mg 5882% Niacinamide 30 mg 150% Vitamin B-6 (as pyridoxine hydrochloride) 100 mg 5000% Folic Acid 400 mcg 100% Biotin 2000 mcg 667% Pantothenic Acid (as calcium pantothenate) 250 mg 2500% Zinc (amino acid chelate) 5 mg 33% Copper (as amino acid chelate) 1 mg 50% Iodine 150 mcg 100% Choline (bitartrate) 250 mg * Inositol (monophosphate) 250 mg * para-Aminobenzoic acid 100 mg * L-Cysteine 100 mg * Silica 60 mg * MSM (Methylsulfonoylmethane) 50 mg * Ginkgo Biloba (24% extract) 30 mg * Saw Palmetto (40-45% extract) 200 mg * Pygeum Powder 50 mg * Beta-Sitosterol 150 mg * Green Tea (40% extract) 50 mg * Grape Seed (5:1 extract) 100 mg * Soy Isoflavones 10 mg * Red Clover (1%) 150 mg * Mexican Wild Yam (12.5% extract) 5 mg * Stinging nettle 25 mg * Sarsaparilla root 100 mg *

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> Thanks for the reply. I also bought fish flax borage so I'll be taking that one soon. I agree about propecia, it seems safe for the most part it's the side effects that the few people have experienced that makes me avoid that route. I'm sure there are MANY happy propecia patients out there and on this forum but I just don't want to take that big of a risk of losing my manhood you know?
> 
> I disagree about the black tea though. my dad has been taking black tea ever since he was maybe 6 years old. He religiously has it everyday but he still lost his hair. In fact he has maybe 4-6 cups of tea per day! I've also been raised with black tea. maybe it helps slow down hairloss but from what I've read from anecdotal evidence online is that green tea is better. 
> 
> Take some time and look at each of these ingredients in hairomega 3 in 1 and let me know what you think: Some of the ingredients here are just amazing for hairloss from what I've heard. Maybe some members here might join me and try it after reading what's in it, lol. If anything I'm hoping it will at least maintain the hair I have left while minoxidil regrows and strengthens some hair on the corner of my head.
> 
> Serving size: 3 tablets. Vitamin A (as beta carotene) 10000 IU 200% Vitamin C (ascorbic acid) 250 mg 416% Vitamin E (d-alpha toco. acetate) 12 IU 40% Vitamin B-1 (as thiamine mononitrate) 30 mg 2000% Vitamin B-2 (as riboflavin) 100 mg 5882% Niacinamide 30 mg 150% Vitamin B-6 (as pyridoxine hydrochloride) 100 mg 5000% Folic Acid 400 mcg 100% Biotin 2000 mcg 667% Pantothenic Acid (as calcium pantothenate) 250 mg 2500% Zinc (amino acid chelate) 5 mg 33% Copper (as amino acid chelate) 1 mg 50% Iodine 150 mcg 100% Choline (bitartrate) 250 mg * Inositol (monophosphate) 250 mg * para-Aminobenzoic acid 100 mg * L-Cysteine 100 mg * Silica 60 mg * MSM (Methylsulfonoylmethane) 50 mg * Ginkgo Biloba (24% extract) 30 mg * Saw Palmetto (40-45% extract) 200 mg * Pygeum Powder 50 mg * Beta-Sitosterol 150 mg * Green Tea (40% extract) 50 mg * Grape Seed (5:1 extract) 100 mg * Soy Isoflavones 10 mg * Red Clover (1%) 150 mg * Mexican Wild Yam (12.5% extract) 5 mg * Stinging nettle 25 mg * Sarsaparilla root 100 mg *


 You're welcome. Borage oil is good too - it contains GLA, rare acid ! I know, same reason why I don't take propecia as well. But You'd be surprised - even on this forum, if You go from thread to thread reading peoples' experiences - theres plenty of those who have quit the drug due to side effects or lack of results.. and some of those have taken the drug for years.

Extract is much more potent - either for black or green tea. I've read extract is even up to 10 x more potent. You'd need to drink 10 cups of tea to achieve the effect of 1 tablet of extract.

There are good bunch of ingredients in that product. But I use most of them and many in greater concentration individually.

----------


## Tracy C

> I've been on hairomega 3 in 1 for about a month now. It's suppose to lower DHT levels which in turn will allow me to keep what hairs I have left. So far I have to say I think it's working.


 One month is not long enough to make a reasonable or realistic assessment of whether something is working or not.  Treating hair loss takes a painfully long time.  It typically takes six to twelve months before you will actually know if something is working for you.






> I'll also note that my sex drive was pretty darn high ever since I was a teen (as most other young guys) but ever since I started hairomega I think my sex drive has been gradually reducing. Simply put I don't get as 'happy' when I see a knock out girl somewhere. lol. Otherwise sexual function is normal.


 If any natural treatment actually could work well enough to be useful in treating hereditary hair loss, it would very likely have similar side effects as Propecia or Finasteride.






> Ok now that I have that out of the way.. This is my REGIMEN:
> 
> I have recently started taking 5&#37; topical minoxidil kirkland signature brand (starting yesterday). I have 100% green tea everday, I take fish oil gels everday with each meal and I have also switched to a biotin shampoo with saw palmetto, wheat protein and all that other good stuff that helps stimulate the scalp and thicken hair.


 The only thing in your regimen that actually can do anything to treat hereditary hair loss is Minoxidil.






> I realize minoxidil isn't for the hairline but I've heard that it does work in maintaining a hairline.


 Minoxidil works everywhere miniaturized hair still exists.  Minoxidil does not care where on your head the miniaturized hair is.  However, I do not believe there is much a male can do to prevent a male hair line from developing because this is a natural and normal masculine trait, like bigger hands, bigger feet, lower voice and so on.

----------


## z06guy

Thank you again my friend. I'll look into getting tea extract and grape seed extract. Anything that helps.  :Smile:

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> Thank you again my friend. I'll look into getting tea extract and grape seed extract. Anything that helps.


 You're very welcome. Best of luck and take care. Also, please keep me updated, as we use very similar regimens, I'd like to compare the progress.. I'm roughly near to end 1st month of my current regimen.. and fingers crossed in the months to follow the progress should be more visible.

PS. You already have green and grape extract in that product. If You use 3 or more tablets, its pretty much good already, You can only add up if You wish.

----------


## Tracy C

> I'm roughly near to end 1st month of my current regimen.. and fingers crossed in the months to follow the progress should be more visible.


 I already know what you are going to see.  I know what you are going to see 12, 18, 24 and even 36 months from now if you stay this course.

----------


## 2020

> As for propecia, I 100% agree with You, its a hazardous drug and ought to be avoided completely. Dr. Irwig and Dr. Traish, Boston & Washington studies have recently linked it to permanent ED, cancer, depression etc.. manufacturer has also pulled down their own website and first class law suits are becoming reality.. damaged people are standing up and pressing charges.


 something tells me that if propecia worked for you, you wouldn't be here bashing it with your bogus studies... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## 2020

> If any natural treatment actually could work well enough to be useful in treating hereditary hair loss, it would very likely have similar side effects as Propecia or Finasteride.


 That's exactly right.
There is no difference in HOW you reduce DHT in your body. If your body can't handle that reduction, then you will get side effects.

All those "natural" treatments like saw palmetto and beta sitosterol work in a same way as Propecia except that they are much weaker.
What makes you think that just because they sell them in every grocery store that you won't react badly to them?

----------


## z06guy

Hi Tracy, I didn't even notice your response earlier. I actually have not seen any difference in growing new hair but I do believe it's working because it seems to have taken care of my acne problem. I also feel like I'm losing less hair but maybe it has to do with the shedding cycle... I know that NW2 isn't that bad but I have a feeling i'll head straight into NW3 shortly after so if I can at least halt it at NW2 I will be very happy.  :Smile: 

You're right though, Just because something is natural doesn't mean it's necessarily safe... Many natural herbs can be very dangerous for certain people. I'm not saying the above mentioned herbs are dangerous but I understand what you mean.

I guess I'll gain more info as I search throughout the forums. I was really just wondering if hairomega would at least work to maintain hair. This is really my first hair loss regimen so if I don't see any results in 9-12 months I'll know that hairomega wasn't effective. I really was considering starting propecia until I read all these horrible reviews on the product all over the internet. Then again I've also read a couple reviews that say minoxidil makes you lose your hairline completely! Thankfully I've read more positive reviews on minoxidil than bad ones. I will keep propecia in mind if my hairloss is worse in a year from now. 

One website was saying that propecia lowers DHT in the blood stream so that's why it's more effective than other natural DHT blockers. saw palmetto has no effect on DHT levels in the bloodstream but I think a combination of herbs like pygeum, grape extract and the ones listed above make it more effective.

----------


## 2020

> I really was considering starting propecia until I read all these horrible reviews on the product all over the internet.


 that's a shitty way to judge a product ESPECIALLY when it's a drug
Read what the scientists and doctors say about it instead of some johnny from iowa...

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> One website was saying that propecia lowers DHT in the blood stream so that's why it's more effective than other natural DHT blockers. saw palmetto has no effect on DHT levels in the bloodstream but I think a combination of herbs like pygeum, grape extract and the ones listed above make it more effective.


 I think I've read saw palmetto blocked DHT in all areas.
But if You're right - its even better.. where DHT makes damage is in folicles, if eliminated there, elsewhere doesn't really matter.

----------


## z06guy

> that's a shitty way to judge a product ESPECIALLY when it's a drug
> Read what the scientists and doctors say about it instead of some johnny from iowa...


 True true. I'll consider propecia if I don't notice a change using the 'natural' way. I have to try the natural way for myself to see if it works. I'll keep you all updated on what happens with the hairomega and minoxidil combo.

stressedtothebald, what I meant was I think propecia works better because it actually lowers DHT in your bloodstream. Correct me if I'm wrong but if propecia doesn't work to halt your hair loss then I don't think any other DHT blocker will be as effective unless it's a topical DHT blocker. 

I definitely want to get the nizoral shampoo to add once or twice a week to my regimen...

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> stressedtothebald, what I meant was I think propecia works better because it actually lowers DHT in your bloodstream. Correct me if I'm wrong but if propecia doesn't work to halt your hair loss then I don't think any other DHT blocker will be as effective unless it's a topical DHT blocker.


 Contrary to popular belief, propecia doesn't work for everyone. Just browse here on the forum and You'll see people talking about it. Just recently I've read threads, one guy was using propecia for 5 years and it did nothing in terms of regrowth, the other guy was using for 3,5+ years..

More importantly, You are gambling with extremely dangerous side effects - including permanent erectile dysfunction, depression and cancer, just to name a few..

----------


## 2020

Do some real research instead of listening to what StressedToBald says...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finasteride
http://************/6pn83rw

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?t...0mg%5BTitle%5D

----------


## z06guy

> Do some real research instead of listening to what StressedToBald says...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finasteride
> http://************/6pn83rw
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?t...0mg%5BTitle%5D


 2020, I spent a lot of time reading almost everything on those websites and took some time to think about trying finasteride. The risks are very low but the benefits are extremely high. Only a very slim margin of people experienced side effects and even less experienced permanent side effects.

So do you all think these 'natural' DHT blockers like hairomega are not as effective as finasteride in maintaining hair? I may just make the switch since the price seems to be the same as the generic 1 mg finasteride on 4rx.com.

Perhaps I can split the pill and take 0.5mg per day along with minoxidil to maintain what hair I have left.

----------


## 2020

> So do you all think these 'natural' DHT blockers like hairomega are not as effective as finasteride in maintaining hair? I may just make the switch since the price seems to be the same as the generic 1 mg finasteride on 4rx.com.


 You need to address the main problem of hair loss: DHT.
HairOmega is an excellent vitamin, but its DHT blocking abilities are too weak...

You should use both Propecia and HairOmega for maximum benefit...

----------


## StressedToTheBald

> The risks are very low but the benefits are extremely high.


 Thats if You believe what manufacturer claims.
Merck has so much faith in the safety of their own product, that they've pulled down their own website and left a message: "You are encouraged to report negative side effects of prescription drugs to the FDA. Visit www.fda.gov/medwatch, or call 1-800-FDA-1088." Have a look for Youself at http://www.propecia.com

Dr. Irwig, Washington study reports:
- 94&#37; lower libido
- 92% erectile dysfunction & decreased arousal, 
- 69% problems with orgasm, 
- 66% reduction in sexual activity
- etc. plus links to depression & cancer.
http://www.examiner.com/courts-in-ba...#ixzz1mLgDjzw3

----------


## 2020

> Thats if You believe what manufacturer claims.


 Japan:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21980923

3177 men, adverse reactions: 0.7%

----------


## z06guy

That japanese study was the determining factor in my decision when I said the risks seemed low. My parents are both from Japan. -.- I appreciate your warnings stressedtothebald but the risk really seems low enough to warrant my decision. Plus it seems like a lot of members here (not all) don't have problems with finasteride.


2020 or anyone else, do you have experience dealing with 4rx? I trust that it's a legitimate place to purchase finasteride?

----------


## 2020

> That japanese study was the determining factor in my decision when I said the risks seemed low. My parents are both from Japan. -.-


 Question: do you live in the states now?




> 2020 or anyone else, do you have experience dealing with 4rx? I trust that it's a legitimate place to purchase finasteride?


 yes, that's where I buy my finasteride.
They're a pretty popular online pharmacy so they wouldn't be around for that long if they sold fake drugs....

----------


## z06guy

> Question: do you live in the states now?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, that's where I buy my finasteride.
> They're a pretty popular online pharmacy so they wouldn't be around for that long if they sold fake drugs....


 Yes sir I'm in the good ole USA.  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the info and providing the website. It looks like it'll take 10 days or so before it arrives though.

----------


## Snake126

> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently 24, in shape and eating balanced diet. I don't quite have an NW2 (I'd say NW1.5) My father and both grandfather on each side of our family have gone bald. Starting at 24-25 my dad said he started experiencing hairloss so I figure I'll put a stop to my hairloss.
> 
> I still have my hairline but it's slowly turning into a solid NW2 because the hairs are getting weaker on the sides. I still see little hairs on the corner of my temple. If these were to turn strong again I think I'd be back to a 'NW1' again. I've been on hairomega 3 in 1 for about a month now. It's suppose to lower DHT levels which in turn will allow me to keep what hairs I have left. So far I have to say I think it's working. My nails seem stronger, my hair seems stronger and very surprisingly I have no acne anymore. I've always been suffering from acne ever since I was a teen. I tried almost everything to stop it but nothing worked, however this supplement seems to have cured my acne. My face has not been this clear since I was 14 lol. It's only been less than a month that I've been taking hairomega 3 in 1 but already things seem promising.
> 
> I'll also note that my sex drive was pretty darn high ever since I was a teen (as most other young guys) but ever since I started hairomega I think my sex drive has been gradually reducing. Simply put I don't get as 'happy' when I see a knock out girl somewhere. lol. Otherwise sexual function is normal.
> 
> Ok now that I have that out of the way.. This is my REGIMEN:
> ...


 Hello! How is your all natural regimen working out?

----------


## z06guy

> Hello! How is your all natural regimen working out?


 
I think the hairomega is actually doing a decent job of making my hair seem thicker and 'fuller'. To be fair I'm not really bald at all, I have more head on my hair at 24 than a lot of guys I remember back in highschool but my issue is that I know if I don't do anything to keep this hair I will definitely lose it all at one point or another.

My vertex area (which was already full of hair) seems to have thickened up even more. It had a bit of a cowlick going on but there were no bald spots, just a little thinner than the rest of the hair (not noticeable to anyone) it's filled in completely now but the new hairs seem to be more coarse... My hairline seems thicker however I'm still waiting for the little hairs on the edge of my hair to thicken up. They are probably half the size of my regular hairs but I'd like for them to thicken up. 

You know it's odd but my eyelashes seem longer and thicker along with my eyebrows. My body hair seems to be thicker than normal but I don't know for sure since I never really payed attention to it before. One thing for sure is my hair and nails are growing much much faster than ever before in my life. 

I'm going to stay on hairomega and see if I continue growing any new hairs or see if the little hairs around my temple area thicken up. I've been keeping a offline picture log for my own personal record from when I started back in february all the way until now and I have to say my hair is definitely much thicker and healthier. Today somebody thought I was a senior in a local highschool so I think my healthier hair has a lot to do with it. =)

I stopped using minoxidil last month. I was only on it for about a month thank god. I was suffering from so many side effects, mainly being a very flaking scalp, rings around my eyes, shoulder aches, ears, nose and forehead swelling slightly and waking up with many many faint wrinkles around my forehead along with larger pores. I was only using the normal dose twice a day. I've never had any of these problems in my life until I started minoxidil...

Perhaps I am allergic to minoxidil or maybe it's just the side effects. However I do know minoxidil is not worth my health. This website pretty much confirmed my suspicions that minoxidil causing all these problems for me. Other people experienced strikingly similar issues.http://www.publichealthforums.com/h-33-minoxidil.html

When I stopped using minoxidil all of the side effects went away. Had I used it longer perhaps some of the sides would have been more permanent. I will say that I did lose some fine hairs on the side of my hairline from using minoxidil. I'm hoping that they grow back even though I stopped using it.

Oh yes I will also add that I've been eating much more fruits and vegetables, legumes, beans and healthy snacks instead of junk food. I have been avoiding eating processed foods and ALL oils (including olive oil).

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> That's exactly right.
> There is no difference in HOW you reduce DHT in your body. If your body can't handle that reduction, then you will get side effects.
> 
> All those "natural" treatments like saw palmetto and beta sitosterol work in a same way as Propecia except that they are much weaker.
> What makes you think that just because they sell them in every grocery store that you won't react badly to them?


 This is the truth....... Give this guy a drink.......   :Smile:

----------


## Snake126

> I think the hairomega is actually doing a decent job of making my hair seem thicker and 'fuller'. To be fair I'm not really bald at all, I have more head on my hair at 24 than a lot of guys I remember back in highschool but my issue is that I know if I don't do anything to keep this hair I will definitely lose it all at one point or another.
> 
> My vertex area (which was already full of hair) seems to have thickened up even more. It had a bit of a cowlick going on but there were no bald spots, just a little thinner than the rest of the hair (not noticeable to anyone) it's filled in completely now but the new hairs seem to be more coarse... My hairline seems thicker however I'm still waiting for the little hairs on the edge of my hair to thicken up. They are probably half the size of my regular hairs but I'd like for them to thicken up. 
> 
> You know it's odd but my eyelashes seem longer and thicker along with my eyebrows. My body hair seems to be thicker than normal but I don't know for sure since I never really payed attention to it before. One thing for sure is my hair and nails are growing much much faster than ever before in my life. 
> 
> I'm going to stay on hairomega and see if I continue growing any new hairs or see if the little hairs around my temple area thicken up. I've been keeping a offline picture log for my own personal record from when I started back in february all the way until now and I have to say my hair is definitely much thicker and healthier. Today somebody thought I was a senior in a local highschool so I think my healthier hair has a lot to do with it. =)
> 
> I stopped using minoxidil last month. I was only on it for about a month thank god. I was suffering from so many side effects, mainly being a very flaking scalp, rings around my eyes, shoulder aches, ears, nose and forehead swelling slightly and waking up with many many faint wrinkles around my forehead along with larger pores. I was only using the normal dose twice a day. I've never had any of these problems in my life until I started minoxidil...
> ...


 How many Hairomega's do you take per day?

----------


## z06guy

> How many Hairomega's do you take per day?


 Serving size is three tablets. I take three a day, one after each meal. Each bottle comes with 90 tablets.

----------


## Glawre

This is a great discussion.  I have been using Minoxidil since 1989.  Seems it was precription only and about $60.00 a month.  Thank god for generics. I have had a long painful relationship with Propecia.  I do get the sexual side effects with Propecia. This is unfortunate as the drug made a dramatic difference.  Over the years I have altered the dose and reduced the number of days I took it. There is no way around it for me I am going to get the side effects if I take the drug. I would make an analagy comparing the side effects with eating something you are alergic to. If you are alergic to a apple but you only eat a small amount you still have a alergic reaction.  I no longer take Propecia. Three months ago I started taking Hairomega. I do not expect to see anything significant for at least six months but what is interesting is I am getting the same sexual side effects that I did with Propecia althought milder. I am not a physician but do know about hair loss.  If I am getting side effects then my DHT is being reduced. If DHT is reduced then there is hope Hairomega may work?  We will see.

----------


## minoxiDjunkie

hey z06guy buddy - 
hows it going with hairomega ?

----------


## TotallyScrewed

> something tells me that if propecia worked for you, you wouldn't be here bashing it with your bogus studies...


 Yeah, this is total crap. While propecia hasn't done a bloody thing for me (five months in, if anything it's sped things up), it hasn't given me any ED, and AFAIK my cells aren't multiplying out of control and I'm no more depressed than might be expected.

It works for most men, and for their sake, I'm glad it does. Just wish it worked for me.

That said, as someone who obsessively googles hair loss every day, I've come across some of your posts from 2011. Did your Omega-3/Omega-6 fish oil/primrose oil thing ever do anything for you? I've been on the two for about 3 weeks, 6g primrose/day, 3-5g fish oil/day. I also have hypothyroidism though, and just started on levothyroxine.

----------


## burtandernie

The hair omega stuff does it even have one study whatsoever that it actually changes or does anything to DHT levels? If it doesnt change androgen levels then it does nothing to put it bluntly. How they didnt bother to even test before/after androgen levels for a new product is pretty suprising I mean its not super hard to do that even just a small group of men.

----------


## Jazz1

I found hair omega to make me more horny and lose hair, I been on fin 3 years doing great, I decided to be greedy to maximise my hair. Thinking hair omega would benefit me, it done the opposite and made FIN not work! I was very horny and experiencing hairloss until I stopped it everything was back to normal on FIN.

----------


## burtandernie

I know a lot of bald guys that take multivitamins. Thats all this really is and it really underestimates the strength of having MPB genes. You need powerful medicines like fin to drastically change androgen levels to have any major effect. A vitamin just isnt going to cut it. If you were using this and have not lost much hair then congratulations you were never balding that fast to begin with.
Personally I think every MPB treatment composing of random natural supplements is just a scam because none are powerful enough to do anything

----------

